# Rides not showing up in trip history



## SNAUber (May 13, 2015)

Yesterday was my first day as an Uber driver. Out of my 9 trips, I was only credited the first 2. I drove almost 180 miles and used half a tank of gas. I pressed "arrived", "begin trip", "finished", and even rated every riders. Other than emailing Uber for help, is there anything I can do? Will they eventually just show up? By doing a search, trips not being credited does not seems to be an ongoing issue.

BTW I did not log the time or the fare of the trips, only noted the locations of the pick up and drop off. I guess I need to note everything now. I was under the impression that the app would not have any issues.


----------



## ROOSEVELT JAMES (May 10, 2015)

same problem here


----------



## merlyn wilder (Mar 31, 2015)

Uber is aware of this issue and is currently working to fix it. They have asured me that we will be payed for all trips that are not showing on trip history.


----------



## SNAUber (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. I picked a lovely day to start


----------



## Sommer Talerico (Apr 27, 2015)

Same issue here in Miami trips not showing up


----------



## huweih (May 1, 2015)

I have the same problem in Atlanta. The only trip that showed was a cancelled trip. The other seven trips I did have not appeared.


----------



## nolauber (May 13, 2015)

and the best part about it is that they keep sending a canned response. they're really not telling us what's up


----------



## bobper (May 5, 2015)

Trip history hass been down since a trip I did Tuesday evening at 10:30pm. Still down. Hard to analyze the trips.


----------



## nolauber (May 13, 2015)

I just received an email from uber regarding code of conduct. Have you received this email? I think it's kind of funny that I received this email on the day that they have screwed up and they are having problems and we are frustrated


----------



## bobper (May 5, 2015)

I suspect that was a generic email that went out to everybody


----------



## bobper (May 5, 2015)

some of my trips are starting to fill in from today


----------



## bobper (May 5, 2015)

Looks like most of my trips have filled in now. Hope it does not go down again during the weekend.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

the app has been bad lately , the other night i couldnt start or end trips and was timing out accepting trips. and it wasnt my data. i had to constantly restart app , i lost money on missed surge rides.

last night trips didnt show up i took screen shots of pick up name and address and destination and fare amount to make sure i get paid on all , and yes they all did show up this morning. the system gets back logged i had customers call me after rides mad i didnt end the trip because they didnt get the amount nor email. this effects our ratings too.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

SNAUber said:


> Yesterday was my first day as an Uber driver. Out of my 9 trips, I was only credited the first 2. I drove almost 180 miles and used half a tank of gas. I pressed "arrived", "begin trip", "finished", and even rated every riders. Other than emailing Uber for help, is there anything I can do? Will they eventually just show up? By doing a search, trips not being credited does not seems to be an ongoing issue.
> 
> BTW I did not log the time or the fare of the trips, only noted the locations of the pick up and drop off. I guess I need to note everything now. I was under the impression that the app would not have any issues.


The app has been acting up for a few days. You will get credit for those rides.


----------

